# Anyone go out today??



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Was supposed to take my sons today, but they wouldn't wake up.  Going tomorrow morning, hell or high water. with or without the boys. 

Debating between the Rocky or Cuyahoga, Rocky being closer but been catching at the 'Hoga. You guys think it'd be OK at the boat ramps in the morning? I haven't been there for a few weeks and think all the ice would be gone by now.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I hit a creek today and got 7, best day out since November. The Chagrin was good flow but stained. I have a friend who got 4 in a span of 30 minutes. As for the ice I know the ramps on the Chagrin still are not ice free yet.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Went to a little trib by my house this evening, Landed 4 missed 3, the fish are in, unfortunately I only had a handful of bags


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Hit a creek for a couple of hours. Didnt get a bite on a jig. Talked to done other guys who said it was slow but caught some. Grand not running clear at all and fast.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Hit an east side trib today it was on fire but mainly with skippers. We got ten in about 3 hours. The only bad part of the day was that I broke my rod tip on my favorite steelhead rod which they don't make anymore.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice catch. Even in the snow flurries? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

SoCal Nightfisher said:


> Nice catch. Even in the snow flurries?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That is the best time to get them, they usually turn on then.


----------



## Hookjaw (Sep 23, 2012)

The Chagrin at tout 6 looked good at 7:20 am today!


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Trying to decide between chagrin and hitting up grand feeders this afternoon. Any suggestions?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Had to run to vermilion today to check on camper. People have been breaking into them this winter. Stopped by the rocky today. Fished from 11-130. Hooked 2 lost 1 and landed a small skipper. Chartreuse sacs. Only seen a handful of guys and didn't see any other fish caught. Would of hit the chagrin if I didn't have to come back and work at 3. Planning on hitting the chagrin Sunday


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Every time I think I'm going to get out early I jinx myself. Not going to say anything anymore!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Chagrin was slow today only got 3 and saw another caught.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd take three over not getting to get out. Plus I haven't hooked into anything since last year although I've been fair weather since the polar vortices.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Hit up the Rocky Sunday got one nice fish, fishing was slow. That was the only fish we saw caught, fished from 11-4. Hit up the lower Chag. on Monday got two skippers and saw two other fish caught. Still kinda slow, they are showing up but this cold weather is not helping us out any. Should start to pick up once the river temps go up a bit.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

What's up with all the small fish? Got about 20 over the last 3 days and 90% have been skippers.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Skippers are always the first to run the streams.
They're young, dumb and full of milt.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

creekcrawler said:


> Skippers are always the first to run the streams.
> *They're young, dumb and full of milt*.


HAAAAhaha! Sounds familiar...about 35 years ago.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone else get stuck in that snow storm today? Thought this afternoon was going to be nice on the lower chagrin but mother nature thought different!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Is the chagrin all ice free?Thinking of making the trip up in the morning? I got an hour and a half drive...


Thanks,
EA51


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Erieangler51 said:


> Is the chagrin all ice free?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yes it is.


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

There will probably be a good amount of slush and ice tomorrow on the chag, its supposed to get down to around 12 degrees tonight and stay in the 20's during the day


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Suppose to be around the same here tonight. That's why I was wondering if It was all open now. Don't wanna waste the 1.5 hr trip. I think I'm gunna hit it. Camo waders and a maroon cabelas coat. If ya see me say hey. Always nice to me fellow OGFers on the water


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Its open. There are large ice chunks set 20ft from the banks, but the water is open. I fished Chagrin River Park and landed 3 fish on Sunday...two small jacks and a 7 lb male while swinging large streamers on a switch rod at 300-350cfs.

The fresh fish are coming in, but the jacks are moving up river quick. They don't stay in one spot for very long. This weekend would provide great fishing flow, but with the calling for rain on Friday, I would be hesitant to make plans just yet.


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Lower chagrin was ice free. Was being the key word.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

only got one skipper on the chagrin all day today. slow fishing, we need some warm water!!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

These steelhead in the grand are so hungry they were hitting our jig and twisters!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Ldrjay, I would love a little tour of the grand sometime if youre up to it. Dont need honey holes or anything. Just dont know where to even start

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

iggyfly said:


> Ldrjay, I would love a little tour of the grand sometime if youre up to it. Dont need honey holes or anything. Just dont know where to even start
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lake County metro park website has park locations along the Grand. Pick a spot and do some leg work. It's a great way to learn the river.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ill give a run down im not above showing someone my spots. I only use them when everyone else does. Ill be out in the morn.somewhere between rec park and st claire.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

master of steel said:


> Lake County metro park website has park locations along the Grand. Pick a spot and do some leg work. It's a great way to learn the river.


I think he's politely asking for a starting point. Lol there is a mass area you can try I like helping folks. So far it comes around to help me when I ask for it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Got ten today.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Are you sure?? lol


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

Only lost one skipper on the grand this morning and saw one other skipper caught. I've seen it less crowded on nice weekends lol. Headed over the chag and nothing


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh really? In the other thread it was 11? Why I don't believe a thing you say.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Honestly I quit counting. You don't have too doesn't bug me ask all the guys that were out there. Oh I forgot my other buddy got one too it on the board at harbor tackle. As any good fishing tale goes sir stories blow up we did catch 15-16 if I'm off by a fish my bad. If your from out here I can refer you to several older gentlemen that saw it from across the river and some other guys from chardon if you still wanna call b.s. just let me know. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

ztkaz said:


> Oh really? In the other thread it was 11? Why I don't believe a thing you say.


I went back to see what your talking about that was 10 out of 11 as in I lost one. That help?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Easy mistake after 7 or 8 it is easy to lose count


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

KTkiff said:


> Easy mistake after 7 or 8 it is easy to lose count


Agree never had that problem before

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I routinely catch lots of steelhead on jig and power grub one of the best baits once water hits 35deg it gets boring drifting all the time it's so much more fun catching them on moving baits you figure out why they are called steelhead that thump is second to none


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I will take the fly rod out one of these days !

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

@Ldrjay, you going to be out tomorrow? I'll be out there with the fly rod. It's about that time. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

